

Show HN: Mapping the Internet - chandakmayank
http://crrnt.is:8080/

======
varunmittal
[http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=computer+brain](http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=computer+brain)

Achieving human brain like functionalities using computers.

------
varunmittal
[http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=particle+science](http://crrnt.is:8080/?q=particle+science)

This is an interesting point to start for physicists.

------
chandakmayank
Here's to keeping your brain entertained

